# Horus Heresy Short: Black Oculus! (John French)



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*The Story*:
_After Fulgrim’s ascension to daemonhood at Iydris, Perturabo and his Legion were trapped by the singularity at the heart of the so-called ‘Eye of Terror’. Their only option? To thread the needle, and dive into the heart of the black hole. Perhaps by sheer blind luck, they were transported far across the warp to the Tallarn System – but the Navigators in service to the Iron Warriors fleet were irreversibly corrupted by that harrowing experience. Now they serve a new purpose, and Perturabo’s plans for revenge come closer to fruition..._
*Read it because*:
_Bridging the gap between Angel Exterminatus and the Battle of Tallarn, this short story focuses on the Navigators assigned to Iron Warrior Legion fleet. After their journey through the Eye of Terror, many of their number are... changed. This story also contains some hints as to the Iron Warriors motivation for their attack on Tallarn._

Personally I wasn't a fan of the Tallarn LE novella as I would have preferred to see French deal with the Iron Warriors as I liked his short portrayal of Perturabo in _The Crimson Fist_, but this short actually looks interesting with the premis. Too bad it's only a short.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Could be good. French seems to do weird quite well.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Well French is growing on me with everything I read. The premise is certainly interesting.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I don't know. I like his Imperial Fist in the HH-series but his Ahriman-series has really let me down.


----------

